# F-pac for Ocean Spray wine



## Lost40Vinter (May 2, 2011)

I have a gallon batch of wine fishing that I made from White Cranberry/Strawbery Ocean Spray juce. I usually make a F-Pack for my wines and was wondering how to make one for this wine. The base is from two 2L jugs of the Ocean spray Juice. I don't want to just make a strawberry F-Pack and I can't find any cans of frozen white cranberry juce. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tom (May 2, 2011)

simmer 1/2 gal of new juice to 1pint and add


----------



## Lost40Vinter (May 3, 2011)

Should I reduce it down by 1/2? I was afraid the juice might change it's flavor by heating it. I'll give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## Deezil (May 3, 2011)

The lower the heat, the longer it takes but the less it affects the flavor. Patience is rewarding in this hobby. Just dont crank it up (the heat), and it should turn out fine. If you have any gut feeling making you hesitate the addition, taste the simmered-down juice and see if it tastes like whats left in the jug.


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2011)

Hi Lost40Vinter,

I just bottled a Blueberry/Pomegrante that I made from Ocean Spray. I bought two extra bottles and reduced it by half and used it as an f-pac. The flavor is very good. I don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2011)

Lost40Vinter said:


> Should I reduce it down by 1/2? I was afraid the juice might change it's flavor by heating it. I'll give it a shot. Thanks!



WhenI do it I reduce less than 1/2. Reason is it will be a stronger f-pac. Remember, you want to evaporate the water leaving the flavor. Like above do not boil, simmer. Yes it will take longer but its the right way.
Remember the 3 "P's"?


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2011)

Tom said:


> ...........Remember the 3 "P's"?



You know P's seem to be your choice of letter lately,


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 3, 2011)

When choosing a juice to act as your flavor pack keep in mind to stick with 100% juices. Many juices have mostly water and sugar and little real juice.

Cocktail juice is like that, read the label it's maybe 5-10% juice and the rest sugar water. By simmering the juice down you are evaporating the natural water in the juice making the flavor concentrated keeping your wine stronger and not diluted.

I have used several different kinds of juices. Wild Cherry for a wild cherry grenache. Peach mango for a peach mango riesling and others. You can get creative especially with those extra gallon carboys of wine that wouldn't fit in the 5 gallon carboys.

Take a 5 gallon carboy of wine and create 2 different flavors. One 3 gallon and 2 two gallons.


----------



## joeswine (May 3, 2011)

*cranberry*

Why not buy cranberries crush- them boil them to soften ,then simmer with sugar,when soft and tender place in a food processor and place as they are in the wine......FPAC for real


----------



## Lost40Vinter (May 3, 2011)

I don't think I will buy any cranberries because the juice was from white cranberry/strawberry. It was sweeter and smoother than regular cranberry juice. I will simmer some down this weekend when I have some more free time. 

Let's see... the 3 P's

Poor Patience 
Poor attention span 
Pour me another? 

JK! I am sure I can get a low simmer for a few hours to get that darn water out. It should be pretty tasty!


----------



## Julie (May 3, 2011)

I would think you would be taking a chance on clouding your wine if you would use fresh fruit.


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

Julie, I was hoping someone had used that blueberry/pom... I got some the other day to use but the kids drank it all... ( I might've helped.) That's some good stuff! Let me know how it turns out, I want to try that one!


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2011)

closetwine said:


> Julie, I was hoping someone had used that blueberry/pom... I got some the other day to use but the kids drank it all... ( I might've helped.) That's some good stuff! Let me know how it turns out, I want to try that one!



About 4 months ago my local grocery store had Ocean Spray Blueberry/Pomegrante on sale. I bought enough to make a 5 gallon batch and bottled it the other night. Dam is that stuff good. If you want I'll post what I did.


----------



## closetwine (May 5, 2011)

Julie said:


> About 4 months ago my local grocery store had Ocean Spray Blueberry/Pomegrante on sale. I bought enough to make a 5 gallon batch and bottled it the other night. Dam is that stuff good. If you want I'll post what I did.



I'd appriciate it! I caught it on sale, but the kids drank it... Occasionally I find it at the 'bent can' store down the road for $0.50-$1 a bottle... And I get all they have!


----------



## Julie (May 5, 2011)

closetwine said:


> I'd appriciate it! I caught it on sale, but the kids drank it... Occasionally I find it at the 'bent can' store down the road for $0.50-$1 a bottle... And I get all they have!



Posted in recipes, here is the link

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=123399#post123399


----------



## closetwine (May 6, 2011)

Thank you m'am! I head right over there!


----------

